
Hofstadterian Loops - mshafrir
http://katbailey.net/blog/hofstadterian-loops
======
CWuestefeld
I read the book a while back. It was engaging: he's got interesting thoughts
and expresses them well.

But Hofstadter's idea of loops is really just a metaphor to help you think
about consciousness. So far as I can see, it doesn't advance the actual
understanding of consciousness.

